# I think NT types are the worst teachers



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Now don't get me wrong, I'm not saying they're bad teachers but the thing is, they're probably too smart/eccentric for the population to comprehend and it's hard for them to teach students to view things in a "intuitive" way - their way.

For example, my ENTP teacher (And God bless her for being a great teacher) gives us these analogies for concepts in Accounting and nobody but a small select few gets them. So what happens instead is she makes it worse for everyone else because now everyone's even more confused than they were before LOL

I live in Asia so I don't know what the personality type demography is here but it should generally be the same because if it isn't we would've build some perpetual motion machine already - to minimise cost and maximise profit lol (Mind you lol most of us Asians get into IVY LEAGUES because we memorise everything and even then academia isn't a solid representation of your intellegence. I think Asians are the least intuitive people tbh - try striking up an opinion based conversation with them, they'll probably would've memorised the answer from somewhere or they just wouldn't have been able to even form opinions)

P.S. I'm saying "worst" because students find it hard to understand them, not that they are actually bad teachers


----------



## Delilah (Nov 11, 2012)

I think they're the best (if they are your friends), but if they are some random teacher who hates their life/job (and who would blame them..) then, agree.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I would be a terrible teacher in terms of a social/emotional variable.I don't have much patience. Especially for stupid people. I think I would have to sleep with a saint just to hold back the compulsion to express my opinions towards the students I teach. I do not appreciate students that come to class and aren't interested in learning. I never liked them in school, and I definitely won't enjoy their presence as a teacher. I don't posses the social skills to teach anyway. I would probably get a lot of complaints from parents.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

Just the idea of having to explain concepts over and over again would probably make me want to throw a textbook at the student that did this. Just being honest. I am not speaking for every INTJ, but I would be the worst teacher. At least the students would thank me years to come for being impartial and honest with them, preparing them for the real world. I actually think my Se would appear a lot more if I decided to be a teacher. Yikes lol.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

purposive said:


> I think I would be a terrible teacher in terms of a social/emotional variable.I don't have much patience. Especially for stupid people. I think I would have to sleep with a saint just to hold back the compulsion to express my opinions towards the students I teach. I do not appreciate students that come to class and aren't interested in learning. I never liked them in school, and I definitely won't enjoy their presence as a teacher. I don't posses the social skills to teach anyway. I would probably get a lot of complaints from parents.


Ugh I'm in college at the moment and I am surrounded by ESFJs and ESFPs and it's awful. I can't teach or guide these people when they ask for my help because none of them bother to learn the basics/fundamentals before coming into class and they get angry at teachers (and they think their anger is justifiable because they pay the school fees LOL) when teachers do not successfully get their points across their absent brains. I can't stand them and I insult them in their face unconsciously but I don't even feel guilt anymore lol


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

lol. Everyone is different. There are a million different ENTJ for example. Sure, they share similarities, but there are just too many variables of what makes a good teacher, not just their personality type. I am guilty myself of generalizing about people, but the more I live, the more I understand that it makes no sense to place an adjective on an entire personality group.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

natashalim said:


> Ugh I'm in college at the moment and I am surrounded by ESFJs and ESFPs and it's awful. I can't teach or guide these people when they ask for my help because none of them bother to learn the basics/fundamentals before coming into class and they get angry at teachers (and they think their anger is justifiable because they pay the school fees LOL) when teachers do not successfully get their points across their absent brains. I can't stand them and I insult them in their face unconsciously but I don't even feel guilt anymore lol


Ahh. Those types. Surprisingly they manage to get into post-secondary institutions, go figure.
If you don't want to actually learn, don't go to class. I would much prefer to be the only student in class if that were the case. 
Do they try to challenge you after you insult them?


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

userslon said:


> lol. Everyone is different. There are a million different ENTJ for example. Sure, they share similarities, but there are just too many variables of what makes a good teacher, not just their personality type. I am guilty myself of generalizing about people, but the more I live, the more I understand that it makes no sense to place an adjective on an entire personality group.


Obviously I'm just trying to look for a reason to talk about stupid people lol

P.S. Not saying all ESFJs and ESFPs are stupid, that would be generalisation BUT in my case it is true because most asians don't bother understanding concepts/theories, merely memorise.


----------



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree. I've taught high school students and middle school students and it was just horrible. Even for intuitive types, I think it is easier for people to first learn in a "sensing" way. Sensing teachers are straightforward and don't bother teaching all intricacies. They are great for introducing subjects and teaching for a low level of proficiency.

To truly understand a subject deeply, one must develop an intuitive understanding of the topic. But I think that intuitive understanding still needs a sensing basis. I find that it is much easier for me to understand intuitively after I have understood it in a simpler level. I can add details and further my understanding easily after I have a basic understanding of something.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Mainly because we find it easier to understand subjects, I guess, when we can make a correlation after understanding its foundation, based on personal experience, etc.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

purposive said:


> Ahh. Those types. Surprisingly they manage to get into post-secondary institutions, go figure.
> If you don't want to actually learn, don't go to class. I would much prefer to be the only student in class if that were the case.
> Do they try to challenge you after you insult them?


No, they don't really want to talk to me afterwards because I'm apparently ""intimidating"" so they resort to bitching about me behind my back. I pretty much feel like the only student in class because I'm the only student participating in Q&A sessions LOL


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Depends on the subject brah. And class level, for my general classes you need a teacher who can communicate well.

The most relatable and therefore ''good'' N teachers l had were likely ENFJ. lt was acceptable for the math profs to be a little off, l had a few math teachers who also had good people skills but it's just not as necessary for the subject matter.


----------



## Priva (Mar 6, 2013)

I had a teacher I believe to be an INTJ. She was wonderful because she used interesting analogies to clarify intricacies of the subject matter, but she was also able to expound upon it in a more basic manner. She used her "N" all the time, but could use her "S" when necessary, and most sensors seemed to tolerate (if not enjoy) her class. She did get a bit annoyed when she had to repeat her explanations-but who wouldn't?


----------



## Clinton (Dec 9, 2012)

You're title is "I think NT types are the worst teachers" and the first line of the post is "Now don't get me wrong, I'm not saying they're bad teachers..."

I'm always making very bold statements and then contradicting myself in the supporting details like that too. This made school for me difficult, because we were always taught to just memorize answers. Teachers would only be looking for one specific answer but it was impossible for me to limit myself. So I developed a habit of giving them what they wanted followed by a paragraph usually beginning with a contrasting transition word I hadn't already used too much in a previous answer.:laughing:

I'm not sure if that intricate way of thinking would help me be a better teacher, but I do think students today aren't being taught enough to really dissect and understand what they are learning about from all angles. And I do believe if I had more teachers who could appreciate my way, and many other people's way, of reasoning, I would have gotten more out of the whole experience. 

I'd rather be a student than a teacher anyway. I'm more interested in taking in new knowledge than spitting out the same thing year after year.


----------



## legallyblonde502 (May 14, 2011)

Sounds like an individual thing. I've had great NT professors.


----------



## Johnston (Dec 16, 2012)

Two wonderful people, I owe a lot concerning my educational path, were my NT teachers (presumably the ENTJ female and the INTP male). Stable, mature, knowledgeable, demanding. In other words, adults. Someone there to look up to in my youth, to identify with. It's an honour to speak about them again here. I definitely share the experience of preceding posters of having positive connection with NT teachers.


----------



## neocultures (Jun 14, 2013)

I think they're the best ones. 
My favourite teacher is probably INTJ or ENTJ. He's the only teacher I have that actually takes his job seriously. The other pupils don't like him very much though, because they don't understand what he wants from them half of the time.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

In my personal case, it depends on who and what I am teaching. I can deal with people 10 and + (taught English to teenagers in the past, and now to a senior citizen), I can make the class fun, serious, use simple analogies, etc.; I can pretty much adapt to the classroom's composition. However, do not; under any circumstance ask me to teach a 5 or 6 year old. That's way, way, way beyond my capacity; besides, I hate kids. Such small hands... too creepy, even for me.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Hm...
I'm planning to be a high school teacher.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

I would agree. As much as I am a very good student. I am not the best at teaching. I teach best through advice and being the example.


----------



## Elrohir (Mar 9, 2013)

I plan to be an university professor later on, I really like to teach people.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

I see where you are coming from. An ST type is probably better at just clearly, step-wise explain how to do something. 

NTs can make impossible to follow leaps of logic that can make something incomprehensible.

But I think an NT who is willing to put some effort in improving their communication is generally more able to make knowledge interesting, and relevant, and motivate you to really think about things instead of just remembering them. 

I was much more motivated by teachers that were able to convey the relevance of what they were teaching than the actual teachings. I can read facts in a book myself, thanks; those (probably) ST professors that only repeated things I stopped going to. 

An anecdote:

One NT teacher asked me to calculate the dimensions of a certain type of industrial chemical drying installation and gave me some pages with formulas how to calculate. Using those formulas, I came up with an answer. Then he asked me 'how do you know the formula is correct'? I was completely baffled, but looking at it again I noticed that the formula indeed had some strange parameters in it. Then he asked me 'what would the formula be in your opinion'; I then revised the formula. One of the best moments I had in university that taught me to look further than just accepting things.


----------



## MacKellar (Jun 12, 2013)

I think I'm a fair teacher if given time to teach on my own terms.

I have written three user manuals for new devices we use in my office. THey didn't come with instructions; we had a training session on how to use them and since I picked up on them the quickest and could then utilize them with the fewest problems, my boss said 'Make a manual for the rest of us.' They are pretty darn good if I may toot my horn. I was given a two week deadline and could work on them at home. I had time to organize everything together and then tested it with the person who new the new machines and system the least. They were able to follow them with minimal difficulty. I was pretty darn proud of myself.

Now, training someone, that's where I fall a little short. I need time to organize my thoughts. You hand me a person and say 'teach them this' my mind goes a little blank from being caught off guard. Tell me I need to train someone to do X tomorrow? Not a problem; I can figure out what is pertinent and what isn't and the best order to teach. Granted...I do get annoyed easily if I feel I'm being clear and the other person says they're confused, and sometimes I jump from step C to G because I have learned circumvention (because it's better/more efficient) and it leaves the other person lost.

So....yeah, maybe we aren't the best as a whole, but I bet there are some really awesome ones out there.


----------

